# Bridal veil



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Finished at last, took about 4 months knitting around 2 hrs daily.It is knitted in silk thread and has tiny Swarovski crystal around the edge. The pattern is from "Tonks knits" and called "Snow Peacock Bridal Veil"


----------



## lcs113 (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow and Wow again - Fantastic work 

Love it


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Stunning! Who is it for?


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing. Who did you knit it for?


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

absolutely the most beautiful veil I have every seen. You are indeed a master.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Isn't that stunning. I would love to see it on the bride.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm speechless with admiration


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

CherylErasmus said:


> Wow and Wow again - Fantastic work
> 
> Love it


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG that is absolutely gorgeous! It makes you want to get married... :lol: Who is it for? Lucky girl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG, that is absolutely amazing!!! Gorgeous!!! So much beautiful work!!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

That only took 4 months?! I couldn't complete it in four years! My daughter is getting married next November so I hope she doesn't see this. Truly apiece of art that will be handed down through the generations!!!


----------



## GrammaBev (Apr 13, 2013)

That is stunning! I so admire your work!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful work, someone special will benefit from you efforts


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Brides will be lining up for that veil. It is a work of art.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Stunning!!! Can I pretend that I live in Kyneton Australia???

Wouldn't that be something beautiful to make for one of my grandchildren...when the time comes?

Found it. Photos and pattern are available here: http://tonks-knits.livejournal.com/28142.html

Tonks also posted it on Ravelry here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/rbf42/snow-peacock


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It is amazing! It must have been really hard knitting lace in such a fine slippery yarn? The result is gorgeous!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Wish I knew a deserving bride. My! Walking down the aisle all eyes will be on her veil. Such exquisite work! You are an artist! Congratulations!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

WOW!!! That is SO amazing! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my!! It is truly stunning. I can't believe its not for someone special in your life. I hope whoever does wear it will treasure it and pass it along as a precious heirloom.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

GinB said:


> Stunning!!! Can I pretend that I live in Kyneton Australia???
> 
> I would love that pattern. Is it in a particular book, available for sale or free anywhere that you know?


It was a free pattern from 
tonks- knits.livejournal.com


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW again. Gorgeous.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Would You mind sharing what kind of thread and what size needles you used? My daughter is getting married next May and I'd love to show this to her.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

What a stunning piece of knitting - a work of art, I hope the recipient appreciates it whoever she is! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is amazingly beautiful. Lucky bride. So generous of you to knit it with no one specific in mind.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

That is absolutely the most beautiful piece of art work I have seen. Please save/give it to someone in your family to be carried down through the generations!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Would You mind sharing what kind of thread and what size needles you used? My daughter is getting married next May and I'd love to show this to her.


I used a pure silk thread that I bought on line from India at a cost of $32-00 and I used 4mm needles ( Australian size)


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Beyond gorgeous, the bride will be so overjoyed to have it


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> That is absolutely the most beautiful piece of art work I have seen. Please save/give it to someone in your family to be carried down through the generations!


I don't know anyone in my family that would want it, my daughter is 54 yrs and has no children.And I have 2 step daughters who are in their forties and one has a son of 3 yrs. So there will be someone in town that will see it and maybe would like it.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

The veil is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Cow! It is a work of art! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

So beautiful and such wonderful work!! You have done an outstanding piece of work here. Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, what allot of work, but what a keepsake to pass on.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Really pretty. I'll bet the crystals really add a glitter.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Incredible! This was certainly a challenge - and you were definitely up for it!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

That's insanely beautiful!


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you every one of you, I had best get to bed now it is nearly 1am I thought I would post the pictures on tonight and then off to bed,but I can't believe how many of you lovely people have wrote in so quick
love you all XXXXX
KP is truly a great site.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That is stunning, such intricate work, you must have the patience of a saint, some bride is going to be sooo lucky


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

A word of caution here, anyone looking at this would love to have it, but PLEASE, if you are GIVING it to someone, at least make sure the lady in question will genuinely APPRECIATE the gift, let alone the effort and expense you have put into it. At my age, I would love to have it, just to look at, and feel RICH. Someone who took the time and skills involved to make such a work of art, needs to be appreciated, and I surely hope you find the right person, not just the first one to come along. Gosh, I wish I was closer, I would get down on my hands and knees and BEG for this, even tho I am a senior, it is spectacular, and I am envious of the recipient. Love to know whom gets the million dollar prize!
You are to be commended!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is so beautiful, a family heirloom for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

That is so beautiful ....well done


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

First off this is truly an amazing piece of knitting!!! You are truly to be commended for your skills.

Second - I am going to step out on the mercenary side here. Contact a very upscale bridal shop and offer to sell it to them. Many brides want something completely unique for their wedding and are willing to pay for it. I would imagine you could easily receive several hundred dollars for this.

Lynne


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Sammi said:


> A word of caution here, anyone looking at this would love to have it, but PLEASE, if you are GIVING it to someone, at least make sure the lady in question will genuinely APPRECIATE the gift, let alone the effort and expense you have put into it. At my age, I would love to have it, just to look at, and feel RICH. Someone who took the time and skills involved to make such a work of art, needs to be appreciated, and I surely hope you find the right person, not just the first one to come along. Gosh, I wish I was closer, I would get down on my hands and knees and BEG for this, even tho I am a senior, it is spectacular, and I am envious of the recipient. Love to know whom gets the million dollar prize!
> You are to be commended!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh how I agree with you, please, please don't give it to just anybody, this piece of art needs to be really appreciated and loved by someone who appreciates the amount of time and skill that went into it,this is just a thought but if theres a bridal shop nearby they could display it in their window as a show piece, then if a bride took a liking to it they could contact you, you never know, it'd be worth a try :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Beverleyjean said:


> I used a pure silk thread that I bought on line from India at a cost of $32-00 and I used 4mm needles ( Australian size)


Thanks for sharing that. But the thread, did it have a brand name? Or thickness? I hate to be a pain but I'm tempted to recreate that.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

You should make these and sell them on Etsy!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

First hand-crocheted bridal veil I've ever seen. It's spectacular!!!
I'd love to see a picture of it being worn.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

An heirloom in the making; You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

What a beautiful heirloom for someone. You did a magnificent job on that veil. It must have taken a lot of patience and perseverance, and the result is truly beautiful.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Absolutely stunning Bridal veil. You did a wonderful job of knitting on this and it certainly will be an heirloom for someone. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW!!! Beautiful, stunning! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Arlie I like your response.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

oh my how so clever you are the bride will be more than proud to wear this veil.


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

absolutely beautiful stunning well done love denise xxx


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! Would LOVE to see a picture of the bride wearing this beautiful veil!!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

A Work of Art!!!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh wow! That's beautiful! Any chance we can see the bride wearing it when the time comes?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with other posters. Not *everyone* is appreciative of hand-made items, even a bridal veil as exquisite as this. So, don't spend your money, time and talent unless the bride will be appreciative of the gift.

That said, I do think there is a market for this. The interest in things that either "are" or "look to be" vintage seems to be on an upswing.

One bridal shop might be interested in buying one or more outright. Others might want you to sell it on consignment.

Several hundreds of dollars? *Yes.* What price do you think a bridal shop will sell it for???

Bridal shops are in business to make a profit. They will try to get it for the least amount of money possible, reminding you that we are in difficult economic times. That may be, but your time and talents have value, too. Plus you have to recoup the cost for materials. Don't give it away!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Wonderful


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow! That is far beyond my skills. Beautiful!


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Getting to those posters that mentioned displaying and selling, GOOD IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
At least pay for the thread, and the crystals, I know myself, they are not CHEAP, and perhaps along the way, you might be interested in making others for brides that want something truly unique to help make their day more memorable. I am so far from wedding age, why didn't I think of those ideas, but glad someone did, at least make the article worth your time, this is lovely, but just to give it? I sure couldn't do that, want someone who is appreciative!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

That is absolutely an heirloom and should be treasured!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

This has to be the most gorgeous Bridal veil I have ever seen. Your work is soooooo beautiful. I am sure it will be worn with pride. Very fortunate bride that will be wearing this.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Speechless....beautiful...what a fortunate woman this bride would be.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a truly amazing piece of work!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

All I can say is "WOW."


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

gapeach31781 said:


> You should make these and sell them on Etsy!


Oh no one is my limit!!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love your veil. The work is exquisite! I looked at the ones on Ravelry. Is yours longer? Those seem very short compared to yours.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> I love your veil. The work is exquisite! I looked at the ones on Ravelry. Is yours longer? Those seem very short compared to yours.


No it is not very long, the picture of it hanging is on the kitchen door, it probably would hang about bottom length.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful piece to make a heirloom for the future. I am almost speechless.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a masterpiece of knitted art.

It is a privilege to see your work.
Thank you!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

This is the most amazing work I have ever seen. I am lost for words on how beautiful it is. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Cpautler said:


> That only took 4 months?! I couldn't complete it in four years! My daughter is getting married next November so I hope she doesn't see this. Truly apiece of art that will be handed down through the generations!!!


I agree. That is an heirloom!

I wouldn't give it away. It seems to me most people don't appreciate what they get for free. Sell it. There is someone out there would would want and treasure it -- and be willing to pay the price for it.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

that is stunning ---- just stunning! I absolutely love it! What talent you have. Debi


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

that is so amazing, it is beyond beautiful


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wonderfully exquisite piece. Thank you for sharing this, it is beautiful.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Lynney (Aug 21, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous - some one will be lucky


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You can be proud of that, as your daughter will be when she wears it next month...hope this one will become a family heirloom, for many generations to come....exquisite work, and very unique.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunning work


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

WOW, that is stunning!


----------



## a_pinto34 (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't remember any kind of words to let you know what I'm feeling with your work.... it's like the angels were working through your hands. Divine.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! What a keepsake


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant work,absolutely breathtaking,you did a magnificent job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunning,amazing ,gorgeous


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Stunning. Beautiful workmanship. Lucky, lucky bride.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wow, how absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful I have never ever seen anything so stunning


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous. What an amazing undertaking. If you're already married, you should renew your vows, just to have a chance to look beautiful in that work of art.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Great job. What a lucky bride.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beverleyjean said:


> I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
> And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


That is just stunning! I also knitted this pattern as a '"practice run" using a heavier yarn to see how it would knit up. I have hopes of knitting my daughter's veil for her one day. (She is only 13, so I have lots of time to better my skills and knit an actual veil as you have). Well, with LOTS of practice, I HOPE to be able to knit one as lovely as yours....

This is gorgeous work and I am sure someone will be thrilled to have/wear it!


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

I agree with you on the quality of the work, but did I miss it somewhere that HER DAUGHTER WAS TO WEAR IT?


bettyirene said:


> You can be proud of that, as your daughter will be when she wears it next month...hope this one will become a family heirloom, for many generations to come....exquisite work, and very unique.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Really amazing work! Beautiful! Whoever gets this lovely veil will be blessed indeed.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Not often I am lost for words!! but I really can't find the words to describe your work!! Here are a few that come to mind,Awesome,Brilliant,Equistie,Stunning,beautiful.


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

That is so beautiful you are so clever


----------



## knitonepurlone (Mar 27, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great job! I hope you find someone special to give it to and that they appreciate all the work you put into it.


----------



## pam j (May 15, 2011)

I wish i had said it that good im with you


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> That is just stunning! I also knitted this pattern as a '"practice run" using a heavier yarn to see how it would knit up. I have hopes of knitting my daughter's veil for her one day. (She is only 13, so I have lots of time to better my skills and knit an actual veil as you have). Well, with LOTS of practice, I HOPE to be able to knit one as lovely as yours....
> 
> This is gorgeous work and I am sure someone will be thrilled to have/wear it!


Amyknits that is beautiful....I just got the free pattern off Ravelry and thought of joining the 2 sides together to make a lace table cloth what do you think???


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

OH MY ,STUNNING!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Oh wow!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous! to die for!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! It is amazing! And in only 4 months! The bride who is going to wear it is very lucky and will surely pass it down to the next generations!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGoodness!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! What a keeper and true to become an heirloom! Wow!!!! ;0)


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is beautiful! Actually more than beautiful - exquisite!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

So BEAUTIFUL, OUTSTANDING that will be one beautiful special bride!!!


----------



## clicketyclick (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful work who ever receives this is very lucky and i hope they appreciate it.


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

what an amazing piece of art. I do hope the eventual bride appreciates all the love gone into this wonderful piece.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

There are not enough words to describe it. Truly a masterpiece!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Stunning. Just stunningly beautiful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

You must - and should be - incredibly proud of that, it's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stunningly beautiful!


----------



## darlington (Jul 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## darlington (Jul 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

This is the most beautiful bridal veil I have ever seen!! I think it would have taken me 4 "years" to knit it - could never have done it in 4 "months". Truly an heirloom treasure!!


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

It is very beautiful, I agree, don't just give it away - perhaps you could enter it in the Royal Adelaide Show next year.

Just how big of a town is Kyneton anyway?


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Remarkable!


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

What a beautiful project and wonderful heirloom piece. Looking forward to seeing a pic of the lucky bride wearing it.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

This is beautiful. Your own pattern?


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

This is beautiful. Your own pattern?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous, lucky bride!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Breathtaking!!! How beautiful, what a challenge.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Amazing! I am speechless.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

A dream


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Yowza, that is beautiful and what an heirloom for the bride's family. Would love to see pictures of the bride wearing this.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! You've done spectacular work, the veil is gorgeous!


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

That's absolutely gorgeous, you are very talented, and patient.


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful work. Can't believe you had no lucky person in mind. Who ever the lucky girl will be will have an heirloom piece. I bow down to you stitching ability.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A work of art..exquisite...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

That is amazing. You did a wonderful job. That will be a family heirloom.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

WOOOOOW !


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

errjan46 said:


> I agree with you on the quality of the work, but did I miss it somewhere that HER DAUGHTER WAS TO WEAR IT?


No, No, my daughter is 52yrs old and well married, there is a post from a member that said "she hopes her daughter does not see it because she is getting married next month.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG. You are amazing.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

so gland that my daughter never saw that pattern. It is an heirloom in the making.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I had no idea what a knitted veil would look like. Well, now I know - it looks fabulous, amazing, beautiful, gorgeous, perfect, stunning...WOW!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW! That's stunning!!


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm speechless with admiration!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazing! I am in awe of you and your talent!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
> And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


Is there a charity in your town that could have a draw or auction and use your beautiful work to raise some funds rather that just giving it away, unless of course you have someone special in your town that will truly appreciate the gift of this very special veil.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW! That is stunning!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Magnificent!! You are a great knitter! Lucky person who gets this ,


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

That is gorgeous!!! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow! That's stunning! A true labor of love.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just gorgeous. And bravo for just doing with no intended recipient!! Beautiful work.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW"!!!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

What a labor of love...what a very lucky gal!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beverley,
It is stunning and your work is amazing as always.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

You are incredible!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

So pretty. That veil will be a keepsake. Stunning!


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful and should become a family heirloom.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That should go into a museum. I didn't think anyone took the time or patience to make something so fine and gorgeous anymore. It reminds me of a hundred years or more ago when people did such things before the distraction of computers and cell phones. This is a real treasure.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

This veil is absolutely beautiful...When I look at it, I think of Princess Grace and how lovely she would have looked in this veil.
I agree with other of our friends, this is priceless and should be preserved after worn by some fortunate bride. You are a Master Knitter for sure. PittyPat


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow it is stunning, such a precious gift


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> Finished at last, took about 4 months knitting around 2 hrs daily.It is knitted in silk thread and has tiny Swarovski crystal around the edge. The pattern is from "Tonks knits" and called "Snow Peacock Bridal Veil"


Georgous...well.. someone is going to be very lucky to get this veil.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing. So beautiful!!!!!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Incredible. So well done and beautiful.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Would love to see a picture when the bride will be wearing it.


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

That is absolutely magnificent. It surely should become a family heirloom.what a lucky bride. Suzy


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Stunning! Very beautiful work of art.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! That's beautiful!!! An heirloom for sure!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

That is out of this world, just beautiful, it is very thoughtful of you to give it away. Someone is going to be very lucky to get such s beautiful veil. You are very talented.


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

How can I get the instructions for this? I have a granddaughter soon to be engaged. I tried to google the site, but there is none. Suzy


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

My hat off to you. The picture on ravelry doesn't hold a candle to your work of art. Yet another pattern to add to my bucket list collection. Thanks ever so much for sharing.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think this is it.....

http://tonks-knits.livejournal.com/28142.html


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

Stunning! Looking forward to seeing it on the bride.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Exquisite! PLEASE post pictures of the bride/model! I want to see that veil in all its' glory!!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG,OMG!!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful...I for one would never have the patients!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful. Lucky bride.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

amazing!!!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Everyday I'm amazed at the talent I see here on KP. This vail tops my list as the best I've seen. Beautiful!


----------



## My name is Ema (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree ...it is a keepsake for generations to come. I hope you are able to hand it to someone in your family. This is amazing!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!! What a wonderful, special gift!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful and stunning!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!!! That is absolutely beautiful. What patience to work such fine thread. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful work of art. Congratulations to you and thanks for sharing. Someone will surely be lucky to use this on their special day.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

That is absolutely exquisite. Who will be the lucky wearer of what is sure to become a handed down heirloom?


----------



## Pamela Jean (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful work - such tiny stitches! A lot of patience is required for this work of art.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

One of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. Hope there is a worthy bride who will cherish it


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Breathtaking. What incredibly beautiful work. Lucky bride.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. What a work of love. The bride will be thrilled.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

Magnificent! My husband suggested you not give it away, but loan it to brides of Kyneton - it shall be known as The Veil of Kyneton.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What an awesome project to do just for the fun of it. It is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

sblp said:


> OMG, that is absolutely amazing!!! Gorgeous!!! So much beautiful work!!


Took the words from me exactly! Absolutely gorgeous....


----------



## ChiChi11 (May 17, 2013)

I have never seen such a lovely veil. I wish that I was getting married so that I could wear it. If you are renewing your vows could you wear a veil?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

It is lovely.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Words fail me..........so gorgeous xxx


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Oh my, how lovely.


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow how magnificent. You are beyond anything I would do. Someone is very lucky


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No words for it's beauty! What a treasure!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, this looks like every bride's dream. It's lovely.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

Yikes. This is beautiful. You have infinite patience and talent. Congratulations on finishing such a lovely piece.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Please post picture of the bride wearing it.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

WOW!!! The veil is just beautiful.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Just gorgeous!!!Love the design and laciness...


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunning! What a lucky bride !


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am speechless! That is absolutely breathtaking and I'm sure the bride will be the talk of the town.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!!! This is totally & amazingly beautiful! You did a fabulous job, be proud!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful work. I made this fine cotton tablecloth that has that similar "feather and fan" aspect.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! So very beautiful!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

What thread did you use?


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Rent it out???


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

All I can say is"WOW". Awesome job you did. She will be stunning in it.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

WOW.................lucky lucky bride


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is unbelievable!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Unbelievably Gorgeous!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So exquisite. Maybe somebody at church will know a young lady who would appreciate it. It is an heirloom.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is the most gorgeous knitting I've ever seen...You are a marvelous knitter. I'd love to see a picture of the bride with the most beautiful veil I've ever seen.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks fabulous..Stunning work.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Beautiful work. I made this fine cotton tablecloth that has that similar "feather and fan" aspect.


The talent on this site is incredible ...beautiful cloth


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

That is truly a work of art. Definitely heirloom quality. :thumbup:


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Triple WOW WOW WOW...I have never seen anything like it


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> I used a pure silk thread that I bought on line from India at a cost of $32-00 and I used 4mm needles ( Australian size)


BeverlyJean - your work is stunning. Would you share the name of the thread you used? Thank you


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm speechless, please be sure to post a photo of the bride wearing it. So beautiful!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope you will send us all another pic when she is wearing it at the wedding! Fantastic work. A labour of love.


----------



## magb (Oct 15, 2013)

Just beautiful! Lucky girl who gets to wear it!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

My dear artistic friend, This should be given with love and the best of wishes to someone starting on the adventure of marriage. But request that it b passed by them with the same conditions. Who knows, perhaps fifty years from now the "traveling veil" will still continue to make a special day even more wonderful!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

patmac200057 said:


> Magnificent! My husband suggested you not give it away, but loan it to brides of Kyneton - it shall be known as The Veil of Kyneton.


What a good idea.


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

I love it. What a lucky bride.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

OH MY! What a beautiful creation of love!! I am sure the bride-to-be will be "to the moon" over this piece. An heirloom if ever I saw one! Congratulations, you are a Master Crafter!


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

I love it. What a lucky bride.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

what a special veil for a very lucky bride to wear......an heirloom for sure.....wonder how many brides will wear it through the years...I am awestruck! Exceptional job well done.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> Oh my goodness! Isn't that stunning. I would love to see it on the bride.


Me too. Please


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

AMAZING work!!!!


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

Heirloom, handmade, should be in a museum, Magnificent


----------



## Frostycare (Apr 27, 2012)

All that comes to my. Mind is: WOW! That is beautiful with a capital B!


----------



## phyllis516 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is magnificent. Lucky bride.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Beautiful work. I made this fine cotton tablecloth that has that similar "feather and fan" aspect.


This is so beautiful. Makes me wish I had enough room for a round table so I could make this.....


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! I have a 13 year old greatgrand daughter and IF she waits until she is 20 before she gets married, and if I start now I might, MIGHT have it done. LOL It is just gorgious work!!!!! &#128559; &#128525;


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow what a lot of work but very beautiful. Your daughter will look great in it.


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

It is beyond words!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

You have created a beautiful family heirloom. Wonderful work!


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Just fabulous, thank you for posting and othe info. Have a good day. Roshni from India


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Exquisite! What beautiful work you've done, I am speechless!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

A true heirloom treasure. Absolutlely gorgeous, so beautifully made!


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Holy Smokes!!!!! That is AWESOME!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW!!! It is soooo gorgeous! Wonderful! Wonderful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness has there ever been anything more beautiful created??? Its stunning and will surely now be a family heirloom!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

incredible!!!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Beautiful work. I made this fine cotton tablecloth that has that similar "feather and fan" aspect.


Brilliant!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your bridal veil is absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful idea and such an heirloom. Wow!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I think you should auction it off on Ebay?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is so beautifull! Please, oh please let us see it on the bride when she wears it .


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Simply gorgeous veil. Beautiful work.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is absolutely stunning, what a wonderful job. Beautiful veil.


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

That is SO BEAUTIFUL! Please post a picture of the bride wearing it. What a lucky girl she is.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

You have the patience of a saint, especially soince you had no one in mind for it.... Absolutely georgous


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy! Do I want to see that on the bride!!!!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Sure to be a family heirloom.


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> I used a pure silk thread that I bought on line from India at a cost of $32-00 and I used 4mm needles ( Australian size)


I wondered about the thread, as your veil looks much finer than the ones in the pattern page. I hope you send them a photo as yours is exquisite!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

KnitNorth said:


> Oh my goodness! Isn't that stunning. I would love to see it on the bride.


You stole my EXACT words!!!!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely amazing ~ beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Just looked up the pattern ravelry and your version outclasses the original by far.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, simply stunning!!!!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

I am speechless....Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've never seen anything that compares to the beauty of this veil!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I promptly went and copied the (free) pattern.... did you use lace? What size needles? How did you do the top - is it gathered? I'm so impressed!


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

An absolute work of undying love. Truly awe inspiring.


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow don't know what else to say,


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is the most gorgeous and amazing item I have ever seen - whoever you give it to will be truly blessed.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Your bridal veil is truly a work of art! A bride will surely feel very, very special wearing that! Thanks so much for posting the photos. You are one creative and talented lady!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Beverlyjean you have moved me to tears with your exquisite creation. I cannot say enough about how gorgeous it is. It is so much more beautiful than the pattern pictures. I am in awe! WOW! WOW! WOW! were my first thoughts. Our language does not posses the words to express what I feel. I wish my daughter could be the recipient of your treasure. 
I have read every post before adding mine and I have a few questions no one else has asked, or have not yet been answered.
1. Silk thread from India, what company, price, and how much did it take? I want to order it and begin one for my own elegant daughter, who would cherish a veil like that.
2. Please tell us How much does yours weigh?
3. Would you please measure the length? My daughter has hair down to her knees and some of the family have requested that she wear it down. Would it be possible to add length to it, or no?
4. How long did it take to get your order of silk? Do you think it is still available?
5. Did you have to take out or repair any errors, if so was it difficult to do?
I CANNOT THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR SHARING YOUR AMAZING TALENT WITH US. THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH!


----------



## sharon1951 (Mar 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I forgot one of the questions.
6. What is at the top (headpiece) that has a silver look to it?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

It is lovely.
Perhaps contact a local church and offer it to a bride in need,
What a special veil you created. It is lovely.

Or you can sell it. If I were getting married I would be honored to wear it.
Bless you


Beverleyjean said:


> I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
> And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

BIG Wow! Really beautiful work.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoa my beating heart! Exquisite !!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely Your work is stunning.

SEA


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

A Masterpiece!


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Utterly beautiful. What a work of art. Well done.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

No words can describe this, Betty


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

No words can describe this, Betty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great work. I hope whoever gets it truly appreciates its human and crafting value.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

So beautiful it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It is lovely!!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

What a stunning accomplishment! It's gorgeous!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

omg! and holy moley! that is the most beautiful veil I have ever seen and what workmanship. she will be a gorgeous bride. congrats to you.


----------



## Alaskakim (Dec 4, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my, what a GORGEOUS bridal veil!!! I can't even imagine doing something that intricate!! Beautiful!


----------



## Gretchen's Gram (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful work do you have the pattern for this?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

Beverly Jean,

besides using a different yarn than the original pattern, what other changes did you make? Your veil seems quite a bit longer?


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Should be worn by royalty.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Just so stunning and the lucky bride in your town who gets to claim it will sure keep it as a heirloom piece. What a beautiful piece of work!!


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

Kathie said:


> Amazing. Who did you knit it for?


That is the most amazing work I've ever seen! Congradulations!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

A work of art and an awesome family heirloom. It's a shame no one in your family will have it. I'm blown away by how beautiful your work is.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

That is without a doubt the MOST BEAUTIFUL, STUNNING, EXQUISITE, AMAZING PIECE OF WORK I have ever seen. Only in my dreams could I imagine myself as a true Princess wearing such a magnificent head piece.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning...what a beautiful creation! Someone is very fortunate!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> Finished at last, took about 4 months knitting around 2 hrs daily.It is knitted in silk thread and has tiny Swarovski crystal around the edge. The pattern is from "Tonks knits" and called "Snow Peacock Bridal Veil"


That is too pretty!!! Believe I would hang onto it for a special grandchild! Absolutely exquisite :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A very beautiful veil!


----------



## Pamgie (Oct 12, 2013)

What a stunning piece of work, amazing, exquisite, you are a true wonder.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow - that is beautiful

shelia
nc


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

More than stunning!! 

Lucky doesn't even begin to describe the bride who gets hold of this!! Can't believe it only took 4 months!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

Amazing work. I congratulate you!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love to have the skill to make this for my family's hope chest...just in case my daughters ever get married. please pray for them.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

eahite said:


> My dear artistic friend, This should be given with love and the best of wishes to someone starting on the adventure of marriage. But request that it b passed by them with the same conditions. Who knows, perhaps fifty years from now the "traveling veil" will still continue to make a special day even more wonderful!


That is the best idea yet. Thank you


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Beverleyjean said:


> I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
> And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


I am in totally awe of you! To undertake such a pattern just to 'have a go at it' is amazing. I would love to have the time to make something like that for someone, but would never be able to finish it in just a few months.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG stunning Gorgeous- and any other words suitable you are an amazing patient person to make that!!!!

I so hope the bride who has the good fortune to wear this appreciates it and cares for it the way we all would 

Kudos to you


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Beverleyjean said:


> Finished at last, took about 4 months knitting around 2 hrs daily.It is knitted in silk thread and has tiny Swarovski crystal around the edge. The pattern is from "Tonks knits" and called "Snow Peacock Bridal Veil"


Your work is beyond magnificent!!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Beverleyjean said:


> I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
> And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


That will be very much appreciated by someone !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> That is the best idea yet. Thank you


They could use it as "something borrowed". It is so beautiful, the more lucky brides who could wear it, the more important it would become. Imagine 50 years from now, how wonderful for a bride to know she would wear history.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow.....that is so beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

This is the most stunningly beautiful heirloom piece I think most of us have ever seen. It is superb.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous !


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL, GORGEOUS, STUNNING & FANTASTIC work!!!

RIO



Beverleyjean said:


> Finished at last, took about 4 months knitting around 2 hrs daily.It is knitted in silk thread and has tiny Swarovski crystal around the edge. The pattern is from "Tonks knits" and called "Snow Peacock Bridal Veil"


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Exquisite Beverley Jean what beautiful work you have achieved for such a challenge.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Amazing work !!
To be treasured forever


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. Lucky bride


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm with Carol. 4 months? 4 years is more like it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Almost had to call 911- this took my breathe away- what an absolute treasure!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

That is absolutely fabulous! You are a terrific knitter!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful - who is the lucky bride???


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beyone gorgeous! This is a true heirloom and work of art. PLEASE let nothing snag it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts, but I want to add that a plain, tulle bridal veil is between $200-300. This veil is worth more like $1000. I'm sure there are some wealthy people out there that would be willing to pay that and more. I've showed it to my DD and I may be starting one soon! How many skeins did you order to make it that long. Also, the pattern doesn't look to be that long, so how did you increase the length? I'll read on to see if you have already answered my questions so you won't have to repeat.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Unbelievable, I would love to tackle something like your veil but have no one getting married!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

For those who are asking about the yarn, I recently bought this on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280871647840?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
and it is even prettier than the picture. She either bought more or a totally different yarn. This is 130 gms at 1000 yd per 100 gms, or about 1300 yds. And, yes it did ship from India.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

How many skeins did you use?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Amazing! I am speechless!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't read all of the posts, but I want to add that a plain, tulle bridal veil is between $200-300. This veil is worth more like $1000. I'm sure there are some wealthy people out there that would be willing to pay that and more. I've showed it to my DD and I may be starting one soon! How many skeins did you order to make it that long. Also, the pattern doesn't look to be that long, so how did you increase the length? I'll read on to see if you have already answered my questions so you won't have to repeat.


I haven't read all the posts, either, but if I recall correctly, Beverlyjean said that it just appears to be floor length by the way it is hanging on her kitchen door. I think she said it is actually about hip length. I saw a post somewhere (not on KP) when googling info about the pattern that someone thought they could increase the length by repeating a certain set of rows--something like rows 8o something through 90 something??? Maybe you could google it and see. It may have been on the Knittinghelp site. And by searching the pattern name on KP's search, I also saw that several other people here on KP have knit this veil. So if she misses your post, any number of people might be familiar enough with the pattern to tell you if they think there are rows that would allow for repeats to make it longer.


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! I keep trying to knit lace with only fair success-I can't imagine tackling this-stunning!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Positively beautiful! Your work in perfect!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Beverly that is so beautiful. Is it for someone special?


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A unique and stunning veil!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW,


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

How very beautiful...lucky bride who receives your lovely work


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

I used 3 125grams of 2ply thread art silk from "Indianabuys" on ebay.And to make it longer I just doubled up on the knit rows and purl rows ,if it worked out that the row was to be a pattern row next ,I did another k or p row so the pattern is on the right side. Hope this makes sense, but I just worked it out as I went, where I could see to do a few rows extra I did them. I knew if I didn't do extra rows it would be too short, oh I forgot I casted on more stitches too, I forgot how many more, but you will know as you go, as long as you cast on enough for the patterns.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have never seen anything so beautiful. I hope a happy Bride wears it. Do show us when she does.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning work!


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW!!!! I'm a beginner knitter and find projects like your's so inspirational!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is magnificent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Truly amazing


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Beverleyjean said:


> I didn't knit it for anyone really, I just wanted to have a go at it. I will most likely give it to someone in the town that would like it.
> And thank you so much for all the kind words and for looking at it.


Give it? Girl!!!! You can probably sell that for quite a lot- Have you checked with any bridal stores in your area? You might be able to place it on commission. It is way beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely the most gorgeous veil I have ever seen. Truly fantastic!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, your veil is beautiful! I'm sure the bride will look beautiful!!!


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to live above a classy clothes renting business on a commercial street when I was younger, it was called "CLASSY" and was very popular. Actually, I rented my wedding dress from them and if your veil would have been available at this time, I definitively would have rented it. If you have nobody special to offer it to, you could make quite a few brides happy and proud by renting it and make a reputation at the same time. That could be something to consider.


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow. That is beautiful. I would love to see this on the wedding day.

Chere


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

This is an incredible bridal veil, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning :thumbup: 

I am thinking you made this longer than the original pattern? I saw Tonks on Ravelry a few weeks ago and wondered if it could be made longer. Yours I like more. 


Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Beverleyjean said:


> I don't know anyone in my family that would want it, my daughter is 54 yrs and has no children.And I have 2 step daughters who are in their forties and one has a son of 3 yrs. So there will be someone in town that will see it and maybe would like it.


I think you should auction it off for charity, many people would be glad to partake.

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

eahite said:


> My dear artistic friend, This should be given with love and the best of wishes to someone starting on the adventure of marriage. But request that it b passed by them with the same conditions. Who knows, perhaps fifty years from now the "traveling veil" will still continue to make a special day even more wonderful!


The above could still be used in an auction, how brilliant to help loads via charity and also for it to go around the country on a girls most special day for years to come. Hope we get to find out it's future.

Pam


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous ..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i am jealous of the Bridal Veil / i word a grey flannel suit when i got married


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Beverleyjean said:


> Finished at last, took about 4 months knitting around 2 hrs daily.It is knitted in silk thread and has tiny Swarovski crystal around the edge. The pattern is from "Tonks knits" and called "Snow Peacock Bridal Veil"


That is a work of art.. perfection !!!! :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! That is absolutely stunning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## taty's oma (Aug 7, 2013)

zookeeper1 said:


> absolutely the most beautiful veil I have every seen. You are indeed a master.


OMG yes-fantastic !!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Please show us the bride wearing this beautiful veil! Thank you. jude


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's the original post for the Bridal Veil.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

How beautiful it is. Just lovely!


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

That is definitely first place piece. Any bride will look absolutely stunning initial.


----------

